# What causes retired people to get out of bed?



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm a couple years away from retirement and thinking about what my days will look like once I get there.

Is getting out of bed as simple as, I'm ready to get up now, or do you try to be disciplined even in retirement and get up by a certain time?

Do you plan out your day in advance or do you make it up as you go along most days?

I'm tending to think I will mostly do whatever I want to do minute by minute, day by day, but it'll be a new world once I am free to do anything I want to do even if that is nothing at all.

How does it go for you?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Wet sheets.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I’ve been retired 5 years and still haven’t figured this one out.

Well, except for the wet sheets thing... that always works. 
=sParty


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

Retirements a blast, I highly recommend it, I'm about 18 months in. I'm trying to finish building a house so my days are somewhat structured towards making progress on that. I do find its best to get up and take a shower like you are heading to work, i tend to get more done that way. Then I putz around on the house, go for a ride, take a nap, work on the house, day drink, or whatever feels right at the time. Once ski season starts I'll have to get moving a little earlier to make sure to be on first chair.

Don't fear retirement, you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm an early riser and love riding early in the morning but I suspect once I don't have to be to work by 8:45, I'll lolligag a bit more in the morning before getting going.... especially when it's cold, and I'll definitely ride longer, explore a little more with no onus to be anywhere at any given time. I remember asking my father once a few months after he retired what time he'd been going on his rides and he, "Whenever it's warm enough."

I'm a few years out yet from retirement but I'll follow this thread as this is an interesting topic.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Jing said:


> Once ski season starts I'll have to get moving a little earlier to make sure to be on first chair.
> 
> Don't fear retirement, you'll get the hang of it.


That's my strategy.
I ski at Deer Valley, Utah (half price over 65!). They have a lift at the bottom that takes you up to mid-station and from there you can scurry out to your favorite chairs. It's the Silver Lake Express and opens at 0845.

On a powder day, people start lining up for the SLE at about 0815. 
But, there's a city bus that leaves the bottom (Snow Park) and drops off at Silver Lake at about 0755. I'm always on that bus....go into Silver Lake for breakfast/coffee/bathroom break. At about 0840 (5 minutes before the crowd starts up the mountain) I stroll out, put on my skis and amble on down to the Red Cloud Lift. I think there were two powder days at DV (I skied about 70 days there last year + 10 at Park City before Covid shut it down) where I was not on the first chair.

My lovely bride - AKA "Shuttle Bunny" has also been known to drop me off in the morning at Empire lodge - those folks waiting in line at the bottom get there about 0920 - I'm almost always on the first chair at Lady Morgan.

Life is good!


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

MSU Alum said:


> Wet sheets.


Depends


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Jing said:


> I do find its best to get up and take a shower like you are heading to work, i tend to get more done that way. Then I putz around on the house, go for a ride, take a nap, work on the house, day drink, or whatever feels right at the time.


This is how I envision it. I could see carving out some time for binge watching netflix or whatever, in between walks or rides or whatever.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Ladmo said:


> Depends


On what, whether it's erotic dreams or a weak bladder?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Tried to find the cartoon.

Old woman: what are you going to do today?
Old man: nothing!
Old woman: that's what you did yesterday!
Old man: well, I didn't get finished.

My dad retired at 55 and stayed busy with hobbies. I plan to do the same (the staying busy part, already past 55 and not ready to retire).


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm several years into retirement, long enough that I no longer see any reason to keep up with the time, day of the week or month. During the heat/humidity of the summer, she set her alarm for 5:30am, so we could have breakfast and be riding before 7am, to get back before noon. Home projects occupy the afternoon, with frequent breaks for ice water and a/c.

Since fall has arrived, we basically sleep/stay in bed until we feel like getting up, have a leisurely breakfast and go riding. By the time we get back, it's time to open the wine and get into the hot tub, then supper, rinse and repeat. If it rains, we drive to town and get groceries. Retirement is not rocket surgery.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Ten years ago when my dad was 80 and I was still employed, he’d occasionally call me on my cell phone.

Dad: “Hi son, it’s your father!”
Me, sounding a bit annoyed at being interrupted: “Hi dad, I’m at work.”
Dad: “Oops, what day is it?”

Used to drive me crazy.

Now, 5 years into my own retirement, occasionally I’ll text a friend to invite them to go riding with me. Their reply is typically: “I gotta work.”

Oops... what day is it?

When you’re retired, every day is Saturday. Like father, like son, I guess.
=sParty


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Retirement isn't for everyone, so be careful what you wish for ...

I live and work in a retirement community and let me tell, some folks don't take well to having less to do, even building a house and having lots of chores can only go so far in providing a sense of purpose.

There's something to be said for working and how free time is valued, too much free time and it tends to lose it's value.

I like working, I find what I do to be fulfilling personally as well as serving a community need. I'm still relatively young and healthy, so I suspect I'll work full time until I'm 70-75, then take it down to part time.

The money is also pretty good when you work 

In response to the OP's question, I suspect what motivates you know is the same thing that will motivate you in the future, so long as you don't get bored doing the things that motivate you; sadly this is a common problem.

I'd recommend changing things up, don't over do anything, all things in moderation, give yourself something to work toward and look forward to.

Twenty to thirty years is a long time ...


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

I’m retiring in 3 years and I’m sure I’ll still be up by 6 as usual. I’ll do the things I love, just more of it. If I stay with my gf that will make things interesting because she’s a bit younger and has no plans to retire.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Retirement is the best thing that ever happened to me. Purpose and meaning hold no interest for me. Now I don't have to pretend otherwise. The best part of MTB for me is that it takes me out of myself and all that "meaning of life" BS everybody seems to wallow in.

Oh, and what gets me out of bed is an elbow to the ribs and my dear wife telling me "go feed the cat".


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I used to garden a lot but got tired of spending my week working at work, then a lot of the weekend working in the yard. I could see getting back into gardening on a smaller scale.

Thought of this cartoon from the Picard self esteem thread. Funny. Whatever balance you may strive to maintain in retirement, it is going to be better than work - life during career.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> Retirement isn't for everyone, so be careful what you wish for ...
> 
> I live and work in a retirement community and let me tell, some folks don't take well to having less to do, even building a house and having lots of chores can only go so far in providing a sense of purpose.
> 
> ...


This is sage advice.

I'm only 58 but have been on the retirement plan for a number of years. NurseBen's observations are definitely true. I've been knocked down from my previously regular routines due to a successful yet problematic back surgery last November. Before that, I was in awesome shape, I was riding almost everyday and if not riding, I was out at MdO State Park working on trails or near the end there, building new trail so I stayed busy. Even after my initial surgery recovery, I couldn't go back to that and this last year has been a psychological and physiological "ass-kicker" due to physical limitations and NOT being able to stay busy with some degree of structure. That's changing now that I had another surgery a month ago and now I'm back on the bike with ferver with a bunch less titanium in my spine and not a moment to soon.

I have seen the ugly face of lack of structure and staying busy. You don't want to go there...at all! It's a snowball headed for hell and what kills people in short order.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

As I mentioned earlier, my dad took early retirement. He got an incredible package as the company did not do layoffs at that time but needed to cut their workforce. It also included tuition for a few classes. He took a welding class. While all his young classmates were practicing their welds in hopes of getting a job at an airplane manufacturer or similar, he was welding up metal sculptures. And he took a blacksmithing course at a folk school in North Carolina.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

MSU Alum said:


> On what, whether it's erotic dreams or a weak bladder?


How about night sweats and lymphoma? Those are wet clammy sheets!


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I’ve had a lot of people ask me lately if I’m retired. I’m not sure why— I think I look pretty young for 52. 

I know a guy who’s not really retired (he’s never really had a job) but spent the last 20 years or so drinking all day every day and generally destroying his health. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomboyjr (Jul 16, 2009)

Retired for about 7 yrs now. People ask me what I do all day. Well, I have 3 motorcycles, 3 bicycles, 2 snowboards, golf clubs, a tennis racquet, hiking boots, target guns, etc etc etc.

The only bummer was living in CT when going outside from Nov to March was at times difficult. Moving to TN cured that-lol.

Yes some days I'm bored. I get over it.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

When I retire, I hope to do something I absolutely love at that time because the pay is lousy in the current, such as work at a zoo or with animals in some capacity. A paid hobby or passion, as it were.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Get out of bed in the morning with a smile because I know I don't have to.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Getting out of bed in the morning is not a problem I've ever had. For whatever reason, I HAVE to be up and about before the sun rises every day. And it's gotten worse as I get older (I'm 58 now). It's like I have the feeling I'm going to miss something. And no, I don't go to bed early. All my life I've slept 6 or less hours a night. Doesn't matter if I've been up most of the night carrying on. Never have hangovers either. And time zone changes don't keep me from rising, even when traveling overseas through 8, 9+ time zones. Am I lucky? _I_ think so.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*If you have to ask ...*

... you are not ready to retire.

For six months, I get up to ski. For the other six months, I get up to ride.

I started planning for retirement in high school. Even then, I knew I wanted a job that had great benefits, lots of vacation time and a secure retirement. Salary was secondary.

I got what I wanted because I knew what I wanted. I retired early, and my wife of 42 years and I live how we want to live and travel where we want to go, when we want to go, and still have plenty of time for family, especially our grand daughter.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

fredcook said:


> Getting out of bed in the morning is not a problem I've ever had. For whatever reason, I HAVE to be up and about before the sun rises every day. And it's gotten worse as I get older (I'm 58 now). *It's like I have the feeling I'm going to miss something*. .


Same here; not a late sleeper, though not necessarily before dawn (until now maybe, because of the later sunrise).

I perpetually behave as if I'll miss out on things later. Not sure why; no precedent in my life to create this feeling. I just assume that the things I'm doing may be the last time for whatever reason.

I go to bed by 11 at the latest on weekends because I know I'll wake around 6 or 7 usually.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm a few years away, but I find if I don't get up and start...I'll louse about and do nothing...so I get up. I don't imagine that will change.

I'm definitely will be one of those: early, discount diner, in bed by 8, up by 4am type people. I'll prolly get a part-time job for min. wage (+ pro deal) at a ski place (and season pass) or bike store just to eat up some time, keep track of days, and get a deal on some stuff I'll need anyways.

We have people all the time that Bill Black is retiring after 42yrs of service or Susie Smith is retiring at 80 after 51yrs. I'm like: whoawhoawhoa....what is the exact date I can retire.

It's not that I'm lazy...it's just that no one will pay for what I want to work at . So I'll keep working...until I don't have to.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Ladmo said:


> I'm a couple years away from retirement and thinking about what my days will look like once I get there.
> 
> Is getting out of bed as simple as, I'm ready to get up now, or do you try to be disciplined even in retirement and get up by a certain time?
> 
> ...


Heaps to do.....

Stand in queues at lunchtimes at Banks/Post Offices
Go shopping on a Saturday
Whenever your at the counter/cashier, prattle on non-stop about nothing
Congregate with other retirees in supermarket aisles
As our retired neighbour used to do, Im sure he waited till we had guests on a weekend then out with the Whippersnipper, lawnmower and the leafblower

the possibilities to annoy people are endless...:thumbsup:


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

cmg said:


> the possibilities to annoy people are endless...:thumbsup:


I am already quite skilled at this, I'm able to annoy others at work, at home, and if I need to I can call one of my kids and annoy them remotely 

Back on topic, I suppose my situation is a little different than most folks, my "job" is more than a thing I do, it's part of who I am, it fulfills my need to help others and contribute positively to humanity.

I always wonder how folks can make and sell things simply to get a paycheck, not knocking it as I buy plenty of stuff, but it's no wonder than folks want to retire from doing things that don't make them feel good.

Seriously, if you do retire, I recommend trying to find a way to give back so you have a greater sense of purpose than your own needs. In the end, this ^ is what matters most once our legs can no longer spin those pedals.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

My mother in law stays busy by avoiding modern shopping and payment methods. 

Every week she goes to the bank to withdraw cash so she can go to the grocery store. 

Once a month she goes to the bank to withdraw cash to pay her electric bill. Then she drives to the electric company to pay the bill in cash. 

She does the same thing for water bill and phone bill. Go to the bank, withdraw cash, and go to the office to pay in cash. 

We've been telling her for at least 20 years to set up automatic drafts for her utilities and just use her credit card to buy groceries, but she just won't do it.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

I’m 9 years retired this weekend. And many of those things I expected to do...I don’t.
BUT, I picked up other things, like bicycling.

The point is that not only should you plan on playing, but explore other hobbies. Some you can do close to home...

Last point, and here I’m preaching to the choir. Guard your health, mind, flexibility, balance and diet.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

celswick said:


> My mother in law stays busy by avoiding modern shopping and payment methods.
> 
> Every week she goes to the bank to withdraw cash so she can go to the grocery store.
> 
> ...


She's not alone!

We pay cash for almost everything but not the utilities and those recurring transactions. I do those electronically. Other than internet purchases, not much goes on the credit card. Cash for groceries, toys, almost everything we're out buying.

It's a whole lot harder on the psyche to lay down cash as opposed to plastic. It's a great way to "check" yourself on those not-so-necessary or impulse purchases. Cash is King!


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Cash is King!


One of my dad's lessons was to always think about how many hours I would need to work to buy whatever it was I was thinking about buying, and make the decision based upon that value proposition. That thought process has saved my bank account quite a few times over the years.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I've read an interesting explanation of the theory of aging and why do people get tired/fatigued more easily as they age?

Cells renew periodically from the time we are born but they change with each replication, probably at a very tiny level like at DNA level. As your telomeres decay the genetic information used to generate new cells becomes damaged, so even though new cells are coming in, in many cases they'll be worse than the cells they're replacing, and eventually telomere degradation reaches the point where new cells are not viable to perform the job.

Someone explained this neatly:


> Take a piece of paper, draw something, and photocopy it. Photocopy the photocopy, and keep using the result as your original. Use the world's best photocopier.
> 
> Now do that for 100 years. Look at the result.
> 
> ...


Muscle health and in general deterioration of body systems. You can definitely work to minimize the deterioration but it is inevitable that you will get weaker as a whole with age. Cell metabolism, nerves, cilia and hair cells, a bunch of things just get worse with age


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

fredcook said:


> Getting out of bed in the morning is not a problem I've ever had. For whatever reason, I HAVE to be up and about before the sun rises every day. And it's gotten worse as I get older (I'm 58 now). It's like I have the feeling I'm going to miss something. And no, I don't go to bed early. All my life I've slept 6 or less hours a night. Doesn't matter if I've been up most of the night carrying on. Never have hangovers either. And time zone changes don't keep me from rising, even when traveling overseas through 8, 9+ time zones. Am I lucky? _I_ think so.


Me too, always up early with that same feeling that I'm going to miss something if I say in bed.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Busting to go to the toilet. Again. And food. Food is good.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Life is exciting when you're not wasting it on a day job. I'm up at the crack of dawn, got lots of projects, main one being an off grid homestead I'm currently building. Planning for a bicycle gold prospecting trip at an undisclosed location in Apacheria. That's the very tip of a huge iceberg. Retire as soon as possible, is my advice.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

I plan to learn word working and make custom furniture. That should keep me busy as needed..... I'm up with the sun each day. I can't sleep once it comes up.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> Retirement isn't for everyone, so be careful what you wish for ...
> 
> I live and work in a retirement community and let me tell, some folks don't take well to having less to do, even building a house and having lots of chores can only go so far in providing a sense of purpose.
> 
> ...


I am in this boat as well...I really like my job - it has never felt like work...at least the high school part. I am thinking that in the next few years, I might retire from the middle school portion and only do the high school.

The worst part about the middle school stuff is waking up early and having to wear "teacher clothes". If I could just do the high school, I could get rid of this...and it would leave mornings free to ride.

I do fear getting bored. My dad retired at 55, but then started a 2nd career in cabinetry and woodworking...turned his hobby into a job. He was able to create his own workload...he could be as busy or "dead" as he wanted to be, and had adjustable extra income. I could see myself doing this with private lessons or drum repair and restoration...

I don't think I would want to get to a point where I didn't know what day it was...


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm less than 2 years away...where I work, the first meeting is 7am and I'm 40 min away so I've always been up early. Even on weekends / vacations my mental clock goes off about 6am. Maybe retirement will push it to 7am??

Not worried about getting bored...I always find something to do. Mtn bike, ride the Harley, ski, yard work, fix something, build something, screw it...have an IPA!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Phillbo said:


> I plan to learn word working and make custom furniture.


So you're going to write?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

chazpat said:


> So you're going to write?


No, no, he's gonna write on furniture.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

sturge said:


> I'm less than 2 years away...where I work, the first meeting is 7am and I'm 40 min away so I've always been up early. Even on weekends / vacations my mental clock goes off about 6am. Maybe retirement will push it to 7am??
> 
> Not worried about getting bored...*I always find something to do.* Mtn bike, ride the Harley, ski, yard work, fix something, build something, screw it...have an IPA!


same here...I will dig into my sports card collection more; get the train set back out and expand on that; ride, of course; bikepacking will definitely become a bigger thing with the added free time; more time to drum too


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

chazpat said:


> So you're going to write?


Hahaha!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Ladmo said:


> I'm a couple years away from retirement and thinking about what my days will look like once I get there.
> 
> Is getting out of bed as simple as, I'm ready to get up now, or do you try to be disciplined even in retirement and get up by a certain time?
> 
> ...


I wake up every day at ~5am without an alarm unless I am hungover or sick. If I tried to sleep in my cat would wake me up anyways! 

I tend to have a rough plan for the day made the night before depending what's going on and the weather. I don't force myself to stick with that plan if I am not feeling it, but usually I follow through. I have enough hobbies/sports/interests plus errands/home repair/life stuff that I could never get through everything I'd like to do in a day or what's essential like getting groceries. So I just pick what I feel like most and when I run out of time I stop.

I still work part-time about a day a week, but it's remote work from home so I mostly schedule that when I need some recovery time and/or it's raining.

Although it's an obvious point in some respects if you are able to retire or downshift to PT work and are considering it don't forget life is a limited time opportunity. You never know when it's going to be over or a major change will happen to your health where you suddenly can no longer do all those great things you have planned for your free time post-full time work. I had a good friend and dedicated rider who died at 60 without any warning. He seemed super healthy until that last moment. I was happy that he had retired at 50 and moved to a MTB town so he got 10 solid years of regular riding in before his untimely passing. If he had waited until he was 60 to retire the story would be quite different.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

retired peeps have time to thread mine too


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

*What causes retired people to get out of bed?*

Urine.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

OzarkFathom said:


> Urine.


My cat knows just where to stand on me when I am sleeping to put pressure on my bladder and force me to get up.


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

....and cats do that paw pump thing too don't they.....

LMAO....


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Sex and drugs and rock & roll... 

 haha


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

OzarkFathom said:


> ....and cats do that paw pump thing too don't they.....
> 
> LMAO....


my damned cat gets up and climbs around on my night stand, knocking everything over to wake me up...sooo annoying


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

Mousetrap......


----------

